# Stephen King Convention



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Time to get started on next year's Halloween party. The decided theme will be a "Stephen King Convention".
I would greatly appreciate any and all suggestions that this forum can contribute. Together we can create a fun party!!


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

This is just my opinion, but I think this guy is overrated and over hyped. He writes horror for the masses, not what true horror fans like. Many of his stories are too cliche' to be taken seriously. Again, just my opinion, that's all.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

bettyboop said:


> Time to get started on next year's Halloween party. The decided theme will be a "Stephen King Convention".
> I would greatly appreciate any and all suggestions that this forum can contribute. Together we can create a fun party!!


Hi bettyboop ,
I started to do a similar idea for this Halloween but work picked up and I ran out of time .
Here is an idea for you , have all of the invitations include a key but only two of them will open up rooms or prop doors in your home , 1408 or 217 , whoever has the correct keys win prizes .
Hope that is helpful , 
Tom


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

mr.macabre said:


> This is just my opinion, but I think this guy is overrated and over hyped. He writes horror for the masses, not what true horror fans like. Many of his stories are too cliche' to be taken seriously. Again, just my opinion, that's all.


To be honest, i really don't like scary books or movies. But i still think that this will be an interesting theme to work with. And challenging. i hope i can pull it off,


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

I wish you the very best of luck.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Has Steven King even put out a book in the last 20 years? Other than hearing about him offering his opinions about various political issues, all of which are outside the scope of this forum so no more will be said of it, but might turn off potential guests, the last time I heard about him was when he got hit by that car.

Maybe a Movie Monster convention would be an easier, and more culturally relevant theme, because I think Stephen King's best days are far behind him.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

if its a "convention", shouldn't there be autographic photos of "Christine", "Cujo" and "Pennywise"?
Or photo ops??
Jerseyscare
(Wow didn't realize that Stephen King was so controversial.)


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

Jerseyscare said:


> if its a "convention", shouldn't there be autographic photos of "Christine", "Cujo" and "Pennywise"?
> Or photo ops??
> Jerseyscare
> (Wow didn't realize that Stephen King was so controversial.)


His political views are crazy, and his stories almost always have a cliche' ending that you can see from a mile away. Other than that, no problem.


----------



## redtnt (Oct 20, 2021)

bettyboop said:


> Time to get started on next year's Halloween party. The decided theme will be a "Stephen King Convention".
> I would greatly appreciate any and all suggestions that this forum can contribute. Together we can create a fun party!!
> View attachment 757443


Great idea, But will say .. patrons go as their favourite Stephen King Character and also continue the story after he ends it.


----------



## Gill-Man1313 (Mar 8, 2016)

bobby2003 said:


> Has Steven King even put out a book in the last 20 years? Other than hearing about him offering his opinions about various political issues, all of which are outside the scope of this forum so no more will be said of it, but might turn off potential guests, the last time I heard about him was when he got hit by that car.
> 
> Maybe a Movie Monster convention would be an easier, and more culturally relevant theme, because I think Stephen King's best days are far behind him.


He's put out dozens of books, many of which are quite good. He isn't as popular as he once was, but he is still very prolific.


----------



## Gill-Man1313 (Mar 8, 2016)

mr.macabre said:


> This is just my opinion, but I think this guy is overrated and over hyped. He writes horror for the masses, not what true horror fans like. Many of his stories are too cliche' to be taken seriously. Again, just my opinion, that's all.


Definitely your opinion, but one I don't share. Many of the movies based on his work are cliche' and dumb, but most of his novels and short stories are well-written, and beloved by plenty of "true horror fans" (and I personally hate this kind of gate-keeping. Who decides who is a "true horror fan"? No one can declare themselves to be above someone else, or an "authority" on horror). I've been to lots of horror conventions, and there is plenty of love for characters based on King's work. The last one I went to I saw at least six people cosplaying as King characters. Are these not "true horror fans"? Because they sure seemed passionate about horror to me!


----------



## Gill-Man1313 (Mar 8, 2016)

bettyboop said:


> Time to get started on next year's Halloween party. The decided theme will be a "Stephen King Convention".
> I would greatly appreciate any and all suggestions that this forum can contribute. Together we can create a fun party!!


Some ideas: Have your home rechristened as the "Overlook Hotel" for the evening (a cool touch would be to put out a rug based on the Overlook's carpet. Amazon sells one: https://www.amazon.com/Overlook-Ste...cphy=9027669&hvtargid=pla-1124522360394&psc=1 ). This could be placed on the invitations, and you could say something like "please wear a costume...Stephen King themed costumes strongly encouraged"


If there is a sewer drain anywhere near the front of your house, a red balloon tied near it is a must!

A mile marker sign in your yard, with King locations, could be placed somewhere (locations like 'Salem's Lot, Castle Rock, Derry Maine, etc.). You could also set up a "Pet Sematary" in your yard...these would be fairly easy to make and set up, since the grave markers in both film versions, and the book, are supposed to have been made by children. Make sure to include some sort of animatronic, evil looking cat to be sitting among the "graves" of the other "pets". 

Possibly set up a "prom" photo spot in a corner, themed around "Carrie". Have a bucket set up above their heads that would be visible in the photos. 

I really like Undeadofnight's suggestion, as incorporating rooms 217 and 1408 into the mix is a must! You could also add 237, as the Shining film had to use this number instead of 217 (the hotel had a real 217, and didn't want it represented in the flick).

If you do a costume contest, make sure there is a category for "best Stephen King themed costume".

If I think of more ideas, I'll pass them on. I'm excited to see what you come up with! I think this is going to be a fun project! By the way, my girlfriend is obsessed with Betty Boop, so she said to tell you she loves your user name!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Gill-Man1313 said:


> Definitely your opinion, but one I don't share. Many of the movies based on his work are cliche' and dumb, but most of his novels and short stories are well-written, and beloved by plenty of "true horror fans" (and I personally hate this kind of gate-keeping. Who decides who is a "true horror fan"? No one can declare themselves to be above someone else, or an "authority" on horror). I've been to lots of horror conventions, and there is plenty of love for characters based on King's work. The last one I went to I saw at least six people cosplaying as King characters. Are these not "true horror fans"? Because they sure seemed passionate about horror to me!


Wish you had some photos of those characters!! Would love to see them.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Gill-Man1313 said:


> Definitely your opinion, but one I don't share. Many of the movies based on his work are cliche' and dumb, but most of his novels and short stories are well-written, and beloved by plenty of "true horror fans" (and I personally hate this kind of gate-keeping. Who decides who is a "true horror fan"? No one can declare themselves to be above someone else, or an "authority" on horror). I've been to lots of horror conventions, and there is plenty of love for characters based on King's work. The last one I went to I saw at least six people cosplaying as King characters. Are these not "true horror fans"? Because they sure seemed passionate about horror to me!


How many of them were from It or The Shining?


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Gill-Man1313 said:


> Some ideas: Have your home rechristened as the "Overlook Hotel" for the evening (a cool touch would be to put out a rug based on the Overlook's carpet. Amazon sells one: https://www.amazon.com/Overlook-Ste...cphy=9027669&hvtargid=pla-1124522360394&psc=1 ). This could be placed on the invitations, and you could say something like "please wear a costume...Stephen King themed costumes strongly encouraged"
> 
> 
> If there is a sewer drain anywhere near the front of your house, a red balloon tied near it is a must!
> ...


GREAT ideas!!! thank you. Anxious to hear more. 
I already have the carpet purchased. Great suggestion.
And thank you to your girlfriend also. ❤


----------



## Gill-Man1313 (Mar 8, 2016)

bobby2003 said:


> How many of them were from It or The Shining?


Three from the Shining (one dressed as Jack Torrance, and two kids dressed as the Grady Twins. They weren't together though). None that I saw from It, though I've certainly seen cosplayers do both Pennywise and Georgie at other conventions. One dressed as Carrie White, one dressed as Annie Wilkes from Misery, one dressed as Mr. Barlowe from 'Salem's Lot, and one dressed as the corpse of Nathan Grantham from Creepshow. I'd heard that there was someone dressed as Jordy Verrill from Creepshow, but I personally didn't see them.

I know I have some pics of some of the cosplayers, though I don't think I managed to get one of Barlowe. I'll see if I can post them here later.


----------



## Gill-Man1313 (Mar 8, 2016)

bettyboop said:


> GREAT ideas!!! thank you. Anxious to hear more.
> I already have the carpet purchased. Great suggestion.
> And thank you to your girlfriend also. ❤


Can't wait to see what you come up with!!!


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

...but do you include the Richard Bachman characters? Would people know if you dressed as Killian or Ben Richards? 

Maybe Apt Pupil? Who has the stones to go as Dussander..

Or someone just dresses all in black with a giant Green Goblin mask on their front (Trucks/Maximum Overdrive)..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Jerseyscare said:


> if its a "convention", shouldn't there be autographic photos of "Christine", "Cujo" and "Pennywise"?
> Or photo ops??
> Jerseyscare
> (Wow didn't realize that Stephen King was so controversial.)


Have to admit King's "Salem's Lot" scared the crap outve me when I was 14 & I still can't reread "Pet Cemetery"


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Gill-Man1313 said:


> Definitely your opinion, but one I don't share. Many of the movies based on his work are cliche' and dumb, but most of his novels and short stories are well-written, and beloved by plenty of "true horror fans" (and I personally hate this kind of gate-keeping. Who decides who is a "true horror fan"? No one can declare themselves to be above someone else, or an "authority" on horror). I've been to lots of horror conventions, and there is plenty of love for characters based on King's work. The last one I went to I saw at least six people cosplaying as King characters. Are these not "true horror fans"? Because they sure seemed passionate about horror to me!


Omg!! The short stories are the ones that really get me, especially Jerusalem's Lot or anything from "The Night Shift"


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Jerseyscare said:


> if its a "convention", shouldn't there be autographic photos of "Christine", "Cujo" and "Pennywise"?
> Or photo ops??
> Jerseyscare
> (Wow didn't realize that Stephen King was so controversial.)


Hmmmm, maybe an autographed photo of "Christine", "Cujo" and "Pennywise" might start an interesting invitation.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

I have an old Christmas decoration that we used in the front yard. It is a red truck about 6-7 feet long and 4 feet high. It has seen its better days so i am thinking of cutting off the back truck bed, backing it up against the hedge in front of the house. Hope to use flood lights in the headlights and play the Christine movie soundtrack. 




And of course we will need the sound effect of a car revving.





This will be the first vignette that the guests will experience while walking up the driveway to the house.
Any additions to this scene??


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Needed: Red plastic permanent balloons, approximately 4"-5" in diameter. Anyone know where to purchase??
Would like to use as part of the invitation.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

The 'Save the Date' emails went out to everyone the middle of July. 










Guests are researching now for the costumes. I am finding that most people know who he is but do not read his books. I'm sure there will be many Pennywise and Jack Torrence costumes!! Hahahaha
Invitations will be mailed next week. I will post picture of them soon.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Invites went out last week.


----------

